# My 556 day ongoing process & background



## Ghostbustaar (24 May 2017)

***English is not my native language***

Hello!
To celebrate the 556th day since my original application, I felt like I had to share my experience.

A little bit of background :
Completed my high school, then went to college for 1 year without knowing what to do. Dropped after the first year to go work full time in private security. Great experience, I did many diverse thing from theft prevention to bodyguard.
After 3 years I decided I had enough so I went back to college to complete an accounting degree. I did full time in college while working full time in private security, maintaining a 90% average in college and keeping my bosses/client more than happy at work. I have now been working full time for the last two year in a job related to my degree.

Sports wise, I started playing volleyball at 14 when I was in high school. I ended up playing in college and even got a gold medal at the Canadian Open in the U18 AAA category. My career ended when I dropped college but I have played up to this day is some big tournament and city leagues. I also gave a lot of time coaching girls at one of the high school around here.

Now, onto the recruiting process:
*November 15 2015*: Sent my original application through the website. Received the confirmation by email.
*November 19 2015*: Email to confirm my presence at the test on Dec. 7. Presence confirmed.
*December 7 2015*: Test and drug form. I do the test, complete the form. They put us in a room where we wait for about 30 minutes. They then start to see us one by one exception made of 2 guys that are being told they will not be seen because they failed something. I'm called. The guy (forgot the grade) explain me that he should not be seeing me because of my answers to the drug test (I was not taking any at the time but it was too recent for them). He explained me that he should be closing my file forever but on the sheet of paper explaining this, he crossed-out everything and wrote his phone number explaining me to call him in 1 year if I still wanted to get in. I reportedly scored in the 95 percentile and said that they needed guy like me.
*December 7 2016*: As requested by the CFRC, I reactivate my file through the website.
*December 20 2016*: Still no email to acknowledge the reactivation of my file. I decide to pay a visit to my local CFRC to see what's going on. The Sergent there (great guy) explain me that something went wrong somewhere because my file is still inactive in the system. He proceed to reactivate it manually. He also gave me all the forms I have to update since it has been 1 year from my application.
*January 3 2017*: I give all my updated paperwork to a Captain at the local CFRC who tells me that he will take care of everything. 
*January 17 2017*: I have a bad feeling since I have seen that Captain last time. I pay a visit to the CFRC. I stumble upon the same Sergent of December 20. It takes 20 minutes for him to get my file. He tell me that it was about to be closed and sent to the archive :facepalm:. On top of this, all the paperwork in the file was messed up. We proceed to throw away the outdated form, verify everything on the good ones and he make sure everything is good on computer side of thing. He then give me some kind of an approximate timeline about when they should call me for the interview, medical and everything else. Once again, this Sergent was top class.
*February 3 2017*: Email convocation to the interview and Medical test.
*February 28 2017*: Big day. I put my suit on and get there 30 minutes before the time.
Interview: I get the "short" or accelerated interview. Very simple. He then proceed to make me complete the drug form a second time. Unfortunately, my answers a little different than on the original form. I did not lie, but over a 10 year period and with the way the form is made, it's almost impossible to give the exact same answer. So the officer proceed with an about 1 hour interrogation on this. I survive and he announce me that I'm recommended for further processing.
Medical: Now, this guy was funny, a really good guy, 2 hours of pure fun. We go through my medical history. I only need to provide a certified eye examination and some sports injury related medical paperwork.
*March 14 2017*: I give the missing medical paperwork.
*April 19 2017*: Email follow up with the CFRC. My medical file is being reviewed in Ottawa
*May 10 2017*: A corporal contact me via email to tell me they have lost my references. I provide them again.
*May 11 2017*: They contact 2 out of my 4 references
*May 18 2017*: The same corporal send me an other email to inform me that 1 reference is missing. I provide one that they have not contacted yet. They call him the same day.

I will contact them soon to see what is going on with my file. I feel like I'm about to see the light. Can't wait to be on my BMQ!!!


----------



## BeyondTheNow (24 May 2017)

Glad you're staying upbeat, patience is indeed a virtue. Among the many stories posted here, others are still relieved a little to see that it's not just them encountering snafus and delays and whatnot. There can be so many variables affecting different application processing times, even the simple and straightforward files.

_<I don't know how many days it was for me...I'll let someone else do the math...>_ I applied in October of 2011 and I didn't arrive at St. Jean for BMQ until 06-Sep-14. Mind you, much of the issue had to do with the trade I initially chose. But still, when the applicant is the one waiting, the reason for _why_ things are taking a while seems irrelevant--It can be difficult not to let frustration take over.

So thank you for sharing, and yes, continue to stay positive.


----------



## Ghostbustaar (6 Jun 2017)

Day 569 :

Thank you for the support! Yes, other stories have helped me a lot, showing me that I'm not the only one in this situation. I stay positive!!
Here the answer I received by email to my update request.


> This could take a few more weeks depending on your record but we are not able to tell the exact date unfortunately.
> Be reassured that at this point your file is proceeding normally.
> Thank you and good day
> Sergeant ****


Now, my file is supposedly complete so i guess I just have to keep waiting! 
I must admit that the lack of transparency is frustrating, especially for my boss. I occupy a sensitive job in my organization and it makes my transition more complicated than it should be.
Anyway, I wil update if I get any news!!


----------



## BeyondTheNow (7 Jun 2017)

Get used to "no transparency." Many things run on a need-to-know basis. As well, because of this, it's important to understand that information isn't always known to the person you're asking the question to _at that time_. Relating specifically to the hiring process, that's why it's usually acceptable to ask for an update every few weeks or so, but not to be hounding your file manager and/or recruiter often. There are multiple steps to the hiring process and they can only give an applicant updates as updates/information becomes available to them. Different steps can take time. 

On the plus side, being told that your file is proceeding normally is a good thing. That means, at the moment, they don't require more information, all documents are present and completed properly, etc. So yes, it all equates to patience right now.

Being in limbo is tough. You can't plan too far in advance, you don't really have any answers to give those who are asking about your future, and so on. But things *will* come together. It takes time, but it happens.


----------



## RocketRichard (8 Jun 2017)

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> Get used to "no transparency." Many things run on a need-to-know basis. As well, because of this, it's important to understand that information isn't always known to the person you're asking the question to _at that time_. Relating specifically to the hiring process, that's why it's usually acceptable to ask for an update every few weeks or so, but not to be hounding your file manager and/or recruiter often. There are multiple steps to the hiring process and they can only give an applicant updates as updates/information becomes available to them. Different steps can take time.
> 
> On the plus side, being told that your file is proceeding normally is a good thing. That means, at the moment, they don't require more information, all documents are present and completed properly, etc. So yes, it all equates to patience right now.
> 
> Being in limbo is tough. You can't plan too far in advance, you don't really have any answers to give those who are asking about your future, and so on. But things *will* come together. It takes time, but it happens.


Hello:

A simple question: Are you in recruiting? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeyondTheNow (8 Jun 2017)

Hello RR:

I am not. I don't speak on minute recruiting details, dates, narrow timeline specifics, numbers or the like. 

I'm able to share/explain general and/or readily available information (from this site and online elsewhere) about the recruiting process, broader details surrounding an applicant's expectations and my own experiences.

During my almost 3yrs in the recruitment cycle, I was fortunate to maintain an excellent rapport with my RC staff and 2 file managers also. I learned much from that time and pass it on to those who welcome the insight, coupled with general military info about what to expect.


----------



## RocketRichard (9 Jun 2017)

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> Hello RR:
> 
> I am not. I don't speak on minute recruiting details, dates, narrow timeline specifics, numbers or the like.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghostbustaar (19 Jun 2017)

Update (Day 582) :

Last Thursday I received a call from the corporal in charge of my file!

He reviewed everything and announced that everything was completed and that it's all good (credit, background, medical, interview, etc). The only thing left is for a captain to call my references. When I mentioned that my references had already been contacted and verified he told me that it had to be done again my someone from the army for a reason that he was not aware of. After the verification, I should be placed on the merit list and wait for "THE" call. He also mentioned that a blitz of verification was to be done this week so I'm crossing my fingers that it is done in a timely fashion.

It is not really news but at least now I know precisely what's going on with my application and it seems to go well!


----------



## x-grunt (19 Jun 2017)

It sounds like you are close to an answer-good luck!
In the unlikely event the response is "no", do not give up. Stay positive!

I speak from experience that occasionally mistakes are made and a decision can be reversed. In my case, I took the "no" answer and didn't follow up. If I had questioned it I would have been re-enrolled for the last 10 years. But I didn't, and did not find out for over a year that the decision had been reversed after a couple of weeks. No one had called me to tell me! (And after a year it was too late for personal reasons. I'd love to join now, but I'm too old).

So regardless of the answer, follow up with them. You never know!


----------



## Ghostbustaar (4 Jul 2017)

Day 597 :
Got the call this morning! I obviously accepted the offer for Combat engineer (my first and only choice).
Swearing in on August 15 and BMQ on August 28!
A big thank you for the support I received here on the forum in the process, helped me keeping high spirit trough this lengthy process.


----------

